# Kernel panic - not syncing: No working init found [SOLVED]

## stu_rat

New installation on a Samsung NC10 (Intel Atom processor).  Manual kernel build.

A photograph of the error is here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0JkugWV87y8U3g5OE9ZbkRGckU/view?usp=sharing

https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/init.txt gives an architecture mismatch as a possible cause.

This is the stage3 file I used: stage3-i686-20150721.tar.bz2, which I think is correct for the Intel Atom processor.

Suggestions as to where to look next, please.Last edited by stu_rat on Fri Jul 31, 2015 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

did you use gentoo-sources and enabled those gentoo specific / udev specific kernel settings?

you may use a genkernel kernel first and adapt it. or a kernel seed.

and did you specify root and other stuff for the kernel in the kernel line of your bootloader? I had similar errors after recovering from "ubuntu" deleting" my grub.config and the root cause was missing kernel flags after recovery.

you may need an initramfs too.

check filesystem support / hardware support too.

----------

## Buffoon

There must be something missing in your kernel configuration. Can you pastebin it?

----------

## stu_rat

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> did you use gentoo-sources and enabled those gentoo specific / udev specific kernel settings?

 Yes

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> and did you specify root and other stuff for the kernel in the kernel line of your bootloader?

 I used Grub2, so it did all that for me.  This is the relevant section from grub.cfg:

```
menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-52131baf-0e78-418b-9c56-e6a30dc6f59d' {

   load_video

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  438b939e-9f37-48f4-9c6b-8c8afa6

36482

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 438b939e-9f37-48f4-9c6b-8c8afa636482

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 4.0.5-gentoo ...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-4.0.5-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro  

}

```

This is my fstab:

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

```

 *Quote:*   

> check filesystem support / hardware support too.

 

Yes, both ext2 and ext4 enabled.

Thanks for the suggestions.

----------

## stu_rat

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> There must be something missing in your kernel configuration. Can you pastebin it?

 

https://bpaste.net/show/db150a6aacb2

Thanks.

----------

## Buffoon

```
# CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF is not set
```

----------

## stu_rat

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF is not set
> ```
> ...

 That's fixed it.

Thanks very much.

----------

